# Hashimotos is dumb.



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

LOl I'm still alive but don't come on here anymore. Most of the TT stuff is gone, i cant say the surgery was good nor bad because honestly i feel exactly the same.

My big question is this - does anyone else have this weird **** where they take their meds and then 4-5 hours feel horrid and then as the day goes on feel progressively better?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> LOl I'm still alive but don't come on here anymore. Most of the TT stuff is gone, i cant say the surgery was good nor bad because honestly i feel exactly the same.
> 
> My big question is this - does anyone else have this weird **** where they take their meds and then 4-5 hours feel horrid and then as the day goes on feel progressively better?


I've known (but can't explain) for months, maybe ever since my surgery, that I feel better at night. The best hours of my day EVERYDAY begin around 6:30-7:00 P.M. but I may or may not feel that energetic and _clear-headed_ for more than 2-3 hours. Sometimes I'm still going strong at 11:00 P.M., sometimes I feel sedated by 9:00 P.M.

The weird time for me is mid-morning. I take my 120 mg Armour around 6:00 A.M., have breakfast around 7:00, then around 11:00 A.M., I start feeling like I have to struggle to stay awake. I may sit down and prop my feet up but I come back to the word we used to use more - "twired". I feel tired...and also kinda' wired. I'm sleepy, my eyes feel heavy...but I'm also keyed-up.

I feel better right now than I ever imagined I'd feel again and I had good test results last week but I still have never (since I've been on thyroid hormone replacement) had one hour when I felt as good as I did the first three days I was on Armour...pretty much on top of Synthroid. I took Synthroid one day, the next day I took Armour instead...but for three days I felt like a million bucks!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Bruce!
Can't contribute to the convo about your meds since I'm on Synthroid and haven't had my surgery yet.
But, I can agree...Hashimotos IS Dumb!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> LOl I'm still alive but don't come on here anymore. Most of the TT stuff is gone, i cant say the surgery was good nor bad because honestly i feel exactly the same.
> 
> My big question is this - does anyone else have this weird **** where they take their meds and then 4-5 hours feel horrid and then as the day goes on feel progressively better?


T3 peaks in 4 hours; that is probably why!

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i need to lower the damn t3 then.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I take my Armour an hour before each meal. When I took it all in the A.M., I had a headache by evening and my head hurt badly by morning. My endo felt that my T3 was dropping too low. This dosing schedule seems to work for me.

Renee


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i switched to a t4 compound 120 to start. now I'm nauseas on top of feeling whacky.


----------

